# [multimedia]error alsa init & streming kde (semisolucionado)

## cloudalmasai

Buenas, hola a todos los foreros. Tengo ya algun tiempo usando gentoo, y los problemas que se me han presentado los he resuelto usando google, pero han surgido dos muy molestos (no son tan graves, pero el no poder resolverlos es algo frustrante), paso a describirlos:

El primero tiene que ver con mi sistema de sonido, un Logitech Z Cinema el cual me ha servido muy bien por mas de un año, pero ahora no es que no funcione, de hecho dentro del entorno de escritorio es reconocido y controlado sin problema con Kmix, la irregularidad es el proceso de booteo cuando se estan iniciando los servicios, aparece un mesaje estraño de alsactl que informa algo asi: alsactl: load_statr:1637 no souncard found y luego algunos caractreres que tienen que ver con la tarjeta de sonido del sistema (es reconocido como USB-Audio), la molestia viene porque alarga el proceso de arranque, aunque como mencione por lo demas funciona como de costumbre.

El segundo tiene que ver con el streaming de archivos en KDE, que es el entorno que utilizo, al darle doble click a algun archivo en red utilizando una comparticion samba (que es la que estoy utilizando por el momento), KDE empieza a copiarlo a /var/tmp en lugar de abrirlo y ya. Lo curioso es que si intento abrir algun video con vlc o smplayer desde el mismo programa sucede lo mismo pero si utilizo kmplayer si funciona correctamente y el archivo es reproducido desde el servidor sin copiarlo a la cache del sistema.

Espero haber descrito bien los dos problemas, pero si necesitan informacion no duden en solicitarla, de antemano agradezco cualquier ayuda.

EDIT: Gracias por las sugerencias, es la primera vez que posteo, disculpa la pregunta de noob pero como obtengo el log de inicio, con lspci y lsusb ya lo tengo claro.

EDIT: Corregi el problema de alsa con mi tarjeta de audio, toqueteando en los archivos de configuracion

```
/etc/conf.d/alsasound

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="no"
```

Con esto alsactl no intenta restaurar la configuracion del volumen de las tarjetas en los scrips de inicio, y kde los restaura automaticamente al iniciar la sesion, al parecer segun lei por alli en el firmware del Z Cinéma al presentar la e con una tilde a alsa causa problemas, creo que de alli venia todo. Aun me falta por solucionar el error de streaming de kde.Last edited by cloudalmasai on Sat Apr 30, 2011 5:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## upszot

hola...

  antes que nada bienvenido al foro... 

  para continuar te recomiendo que cambies el titulo del post por algo asi como "[multimedia]error alsa init & streming kde"  que seria un titulo mas descriptivo de los errores y por consiguiente mas gente leeria el post y depaso le sirve a otra gente con el mismo problema...

por otro lado de los errores que comentas, no podemos hacer mucho sin mas datos... asiq te pediria si podes linkear un pastebin con el log de inicio donde aparezca el error que mencionas de alsa, asi como un "lspci " o "lsusb" donde se pueda ver la placa de sonido que tenes, version de alsa instalado y si tenes pulseaudio tambien la version...

 por el tema del streming del kde, te hago una consulta... no sera un tema de tamaño de cache en la configuracion del smplayer??... fijate reduciendo el tama;o de cache en "opciones"->"preferencias"->"performance"-> solapa "cache" (por defecto esta en 1000KB) para streming... 

Saludos

PD: una vez solucionado los problemas, por favor cambia el titulo del post agregandole {solucionado}

----------

## upszot

hola si usas openrc el log lo podes ver aca... "/var/log/rc.log"

y asegurate de que el logeo este habilitado en  *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ egrep rc_logger /etc/rc.conf 
> 
> # rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to
> 
> rc_logger="YES"
> ...

 

para cambiar el sistema de arranque e instalar openrc mira esta guia.. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml hay muchos errores que a mi y por lo que vi a otros se le soluciono con esta migración...

saludos

----------

## cloudalmasai

Gracias por tu anterior recomedacion, ya instale openrc, aparecen algunas cosas nuevas en el inicio pero ya las veran en el archivo ya subi la informacion solicitada. Es la siguiente:

Log de inicio:

http://pastebin.com/sdntSggj

lspci

http://pastebin.com/7quP1NuM

lsusb

http://pastebin.com/bg6TQCFj

Gracias de antemano. Y por supuesto cualquier cosa aparte de los problemas ya mencionados, cualquier cosa que vean que haya que corregir con gusto seguire sus sugerencia.

----------

## upszot

hola...

  perdon por la tardanza... he estado vastante ocupado ultimamente...

pegate una vuelta por este hilo... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842411-start-50.html

tu placa de sonido es 

```
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
```

los driver q te tendria q cargar son "snd_hda_intel "  verifica el kernel q le hayas dado soporte  y que cargue los modulos respectivos... eso ultimo con "lsmod"

aa... pregunta... lo de KDE con el striming de video se te soluciono? si es asi, decinos como asi ayudas a otros...

saludos

----------

## upszot

 *cloudalmasai wrote:*   

> EDIT: Corregi el problema de alsa con mi tarjeta de audio, toqueteando en los archivos de configuracion
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/alsasound
> 
> ...

  es un buen dato para tenerlo en cuenta... ahora me pregunto y si se te ocurre en algún momento instalar otros entornos, que pasara con el audio?...

 lo del streming, solo se me ocurre lo q te comente antes de minimizar el cache...

PD: esta joya que edites el post para ir poniendo los avances, asi queda todo junto las soluciones... pero por favor pone algún mensaje pq sino es muy complicado enterarse de que agregaste algo...(estas 2 ultimas veces me di cuenta de ped@...)

----------

## cloudalmasai

Gracias por estar pendiente, el problema no eran los modulos ya que probe tanto intalando los drivers correspondientes tanto como modulos asi como dentro del kernel y el problema aun se presentaba. El problema es que intente instalar pulseaudio por las facilidades que ofrece ya que lo utilizo mucho en ubuntu (la pc de mi hermano) y luego comenzaron los problemas, me imagino que el servidor pulse altero algun archivo de configuracion pero la verdad no logre encontrarlo, por eso desactive la restauracion de los nivles de volumen de las tarjetas al inicio del sistema y deje que lo hiciera mi entorno de escritorio (en mi caso KDE).

Por otro lado, tengo entendido al menos en gnome, tambien restaura los niveles de volumen aliniciarse. ahora si se instala pulseaudio en el sistema no hay problema alguno, ya que en los archivos de configuracion, esto se puede configurar automaticamente. Algo asi:

```
/etc/pulse/default.pa

### Automatically restore the volume of streams and devices

load-module module-device-restore

load-module module-stream-restore

load-module module-card-restore
```

Como dato curioso, casi tdos estos archivos estan configurados correctamente, aun cuando la primera vez la instalacion de pulseaudio no me funciono y tuve que eliminar el servidor por completo y empezo el problema que describi en el primer post (debe ser que no segui correctamente la guia de gentoo wiki), pero ayer por la noche decidi compilar los driver de sonido como modulo y intalar paso a paso pulse y todo a funcionado hasta ahora como la seda.

en cuanto al streaming en kde eso no lo he podido arreglar, me interesa por lo siguiente: el servidor (pc de la casa, boxtorrent, descargas de todo tipo, pc del hermano) puedo compartir por nfs sin dificultad alguna la cuestion es que tengo un WDTV Live y conectado a el un WD mybook de 2tb con todo las peliculas y series anime bluayrip, aunque las vemos en el telivisor de la sala de tanto en tanto me gustaria hacer streaming desde mi pc, y el WDTV solo trabaja con samba.

----------

## upszot

... interesante... yo todavia estoy renegando con pulseaudio en el gentoo...

 en otras maqunas con ubuntu funciona todo perfecto en todos los programas de audio... 

pero aca si quiero configurar en modo grafico con "pulse audio device choise" me aparecen grisadas las opciones...

 y en la consola, logre apuntar al servidor de pulse (de otra maquina con ubuntu) pero solo en algunas aplicaciones funciona y no puedo controlar los niveles de volumen... (tambien trate de robarme los archivos de configuracion de ubuntu, pero no logro dar con los archivos... no se si sera q se guarda la configuracion en otro lado distinto a lo normal o que...)

 pero bueno sera tema de otro post en cuanto siga renegando un poco mas y me termine dando por vencido... =(

saludos

----------

